# No rinse soap



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 13, 2020)

I am looking for a "no rinse foaming hand soap recipe. I make a foaming hand soap right now that has been a great seller. However when I do a google search I keep getting homemade recipes and I want a syndet recipe.

Anyone have a suggestion or a link, if not a recipe they are willing to share? 

Many thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 13, 2020)

Humblebee and Me has several surfactant based hand cleansers but none are no rinse that I can see. Personally, I've made the Soothing Foaming Hand Wash and really like it.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 13, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Humblebee and Me has several surfactant based hand cleansers but none are no rinse that I can see. Personally, I've made the Soothing Foaming Hand Wash and really like it.


My foaming hand soap is a variation of one of her recipes. I am looking for the no rinse because I drive a semi truck and we don't always have access to water for washing our hands. 

I didn't think it would be this hard to find a recipe. I may have to go to chemist's corner and hire someone to create one for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 13, 2020)

Actually, the first time I made foamer soap (not syndet) I ran around to garage sales and let people try it. Just rub the foam around the hands and it dried quickly. It was not "drying" to the hands at all. I'll have to look in my files to see which one that was, but I do remember I used my BLIMEY! EO blend:

ZANY’S BLIMEY! EO BLEND
1 part lemon
1 part litsea
2 parts lime


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 13, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Actually, the first time I made foamer soap (not syndet) I ran around to garage sales and let people try it. Just rub the foam around the hands and it dried quickly. It was not "drying" to the hands at all. I'll have to look in my files to see which one that was, but I do remember I used my BLIMEY! EO blend:
> 
> ZANY’S BLIMEY! EO BLEND
> 1 part lemon
> ...


I was going to experiment with the foaming hand soap that I am using now and see wether or not it would work without rinsing off. 

I add WS Shea to mine and everything changed after that. I wasn't selling any and now I make a gallon a week. Which is a lot for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 13, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> I wasn't selling any and now I make a gallon a week.


Quick question... are you selling liquid soap or the foamers? Or both? Just curious. I made liquid soap for my wholesale customers (their recipes) and it didn't sell well at their markets/events. Too expensive vs commercial LS which is pretty cheap by comparison.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 13, 2020)

I am selling foaming hand soap but not the thick liquid soap. I actually break even selling the foaming soap and bottles. If they have a bottle already, I use a liquid pouch that they can pour into their soap bottles. I use it to attract customers and not as a money maker for sure.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 13, 2020)

I was actually wondering about a product like this just a couple days ago but I want it for dog shampoo.
I have a commercial one that works really well but the dogs hate the smell and run from the bottle.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 13, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> I actually break even selling the foaming soap and bottles. If they have a bottle already, I use a liquid pouch that they can pour into their soap bottles. I use it to attract customers and not as a money maker for sure.


I hear that. Sigh. It's really too bad but maybe interest will grow, especially with the water soluble shea.


----------



## atiz (Jul 14, 2020)

But how would a no-rinse soap work? Where would all the dirt go? What soap does (syndet or lye-based) is to emulsify oil/dirt and water, so if there's no water...

Wouldn't a hand-sanitizer be a better option? That seems like the solution for no-water situations.

(I also use one of the Humblebee foaming hand soaps, it's great, and so easy to make.)


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 14, 2020)

atiz said:


> But how would a no-rinse soap work? Where would all the dirt go? What soap does (syndet or lye-based) is to emulsify oil/dirt and water, so if there's no water...



There is water, in the liquid soap. Enough to loosen dirt which is then wiped off with a towel.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 14, 2020)

I was just at Walmart and glanced at the no rinse dog products. Looks like the ingredients started with water and SLS with most of the standard syndets (I say as someone who is afraid of the chemistry involved in syndets).

maybe SwiftCraftyMonkey might have some ideas. Before she switched to the patreon model she had some stuff about cleansing conditioners, the theory might be close enough or she may have added a recipe that works


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2020)

If just for personal use this might be an option and less expensive than buying all the ingredients individually. Crafters Choice™ No Rinse Foaming Hand Wash - Wholesale Supplies Plus
If you are looking for something to make and sell, maybe you can get a starting point from the ingredients listed.


----------



## atiz (Jul 14, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> There is water, in the liquid soap. Enough to loosen dirt which is then wiped off with a towel.


Ah, I see. Then I guess most foaming-kind of syndet liquid soaps would work, if they're not too heavy/sticky... but would need to experiment. Interesting idea!


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 14, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hear that. Sigh. It's really too bad but maybe interest will grow, especially with the water soluble shea.


My customers love the added WS shea. 





dibbles said:


> If just for personal use this might be an option and less expensive than buying all the ingredients individually. Crafters Choice™ No Rinse Foaming Hand Wash - Wholesale Supplies Plus
> If you are looking for something to make and sell, maybe you can get a starting point from the ingredients listed.


I checked this out already and while I have a lot of the ingredients listed, I don't know the percentages and mixing methods. I want to make it to sell and I want to try to make myself, if possible. 





atiz said:


> But how would a no-rinse soap work? Where would all the dirt go? What soap does (syndet or lye-based) is to emulsify oil/dirt and water, so if there's no water...
> 
> Wouldn't a hand-sanitizer be a better option? That seems like the solution for no-water situations.
> 
> (I also use one of the Humblebee foaming hand soaps, it's great, and so easy to make.)


My recipe is a tweaked version of humblebee.


----------



## Megan (Jul 14, 2020)

dibbles said:


> If just for personal use this might be an option and less expensive than buying all the ingredients individually. Crafters Choice™ No Rinse Foaming Hand Wash - Wholesale Supplies Plus
> If you are looking for something to make and sell, maybe you can get a starting point from the ingredients listed.





Todd Ziegler said:


> I checked this out already and while I have a lot of the ingredients listed, I don't know the percentages and mixing methods. I want to make it to sell and I want to try to make myself, if possible.



Here is the ingredients list for the Waterless hand wash base from WSP.
*Common Name Ingredient Listing (FDA Approved):*
Water, Aloe Vera , Vitamin E Acetate, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Propylene Glycol, Benzalkonium Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, Tetrasodium EDTA.

This formula is probably about 95% water and aloe combined. I would try majority water, adding aloe until it started to thicken (because we don't wan't thick stuff for a foamer bottle)
I wouldn't expect Vitamin E Acetate to be used at higher than 1%, so my guess is this is where the "1%" line starts. I'd then try everything else at one percent with 2 exceptions:
Benzalkonium Chloride will be at *0.1- 0.13% as that is standard. (I should say this is standard for hand sanitizer, but you wouldn't be able to use that jargon, even if you bought the base)...I'm actually not sure where you would purchase this in raw form..
*note, they could be using in lower concentrations too, as just a preservative.
I would try EDTA at around 0.05%

Honestly, all this being said, I'd probably still just buy the base. I personally wouldn't want just a surfactant based product...I would want something with antimicrobial potential (even if you can't technically say that). I'm kind of in the same boat of even if you wipe off your hands after using the no rinse soap...what good does it really do besides maybe get rid of visible dirt (when wiped)


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 14, 2020)

Megan said:


> Here is the ingredients list for the Waterless hand wash base from WSP.
> *Common Name Ingredient Listing (FDA Approved):*
> Water, Aloe Vera , Vitamin E Acetate, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Propylene Glycol, Benzalkonium Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, Tetrasodium EDTA.
> 
> ...


Benzalkonium Chloride is the only ingredient that I don't have. I am going to contact a cosmetic chemist that I know and see if she would be interested in creating a recipe for me. She is teaching now and if she isn't interested then I will either buy the base to try or forget about it. 

This is only meant to be a product to help draw people to my booth wherever I set up at. 

However your reply is very helpful, if I go ahead and try to duplicate it.


----------



## MelTenn (Oct 15, 2021)

Todd Ziegler said:


> Benzalkonium Chloride is the only ingredient that I don't have. I am going to contact a cosmetic chemist that I know and see if she would be interested in creating a recipe for me. She is teaching now and if she isn't interested then I will either buy the base to try or forget about it.
> 
> This is only meant to be a product to help draw people to my booth wherever I set up at.
> 
> However your reply is very helpful, if I go ahead and try to duplicate it.



I know this is an old post I am curious as to if you were ever able to get something formulated. I work with the developmentally disables and one of the ladies is reluctant to bathe on a regular basis. Something like this, or a no-rinse body may be beneficial for her. Also to give to some of the people I see that don't currently have a home.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Oct 16, 2021)

MelTenn said:


> I know this is an old post I am curious as to if you were ever able to get something formulated. I work with the developmentally disables and one of the ladies is reluctant to bathe on a regular basis. Something like this, or a no-rinse body may be beneficial for her. Also to give to some of the people I see that don't currently have a home.


I was never able to replicate any "no rinse" soap. However I did create a 99% all natural foaming hand cleanser. It is quick and easy to make but the ingredients are not cheap. The one ingredient that is not natural is the preservative. You can get a natural preservative but there not as effective or long lasting. In your case, you would need a strong preservative. 

I make just enough money to cover my costs and if you are wanting to give it away, it get more expensive than buying it from the store. I use it as a product to draw buyers in. 

I have not figured my costs per gallon in a while but it was around $10 per gallon but the upfront cost is going to be around $50-$100 that includes shipping. I sell mine for around a $1 per ounce with the bottle and around 75¢ per ounce if they already have a bottle. 

If you have any other questions just pm me.


----------



## Juggsy (Oct 17, 2021)

Todd Ziegler said:


> I was never able to replicate any "no rinse" soap. However I did create a 99% all natural foaming hand cleanser. It is quick and easy to make but the ingredients are not cheap. The one ingredient that is not natural is the preservative. You can get a natural preservative but there not as effective or long lasting. In your case, you would need a strong preservative.
> 
> I make just enough money to cover my costs and if you are wanting to give it away, it get more expensive than buying it from the store. I use it as a product to draw buyers in.
> 
> ...



Not sure if you are still interested but this might help work out the amounts..*this is from a textbook* (I just can't remember which one - I think it might be from poucher's vol2) It works well, you might be able to sub carbopol but I've not tried it.


Ethyl Alcohol60%Iso propyl Alcohol (IPA)20%Carbopol-9401%Propylene Glycol0.5%Glycerine2%Triethanolamine (TEA)~ Balancing pHWater15%Colour~Fragrance~
This is commercial grade sanitiser. Don't worry, I don't sell it. But it works and it's thick. My doctor is always asking me to make her this. I gave her some to try which I had mixed blue cypress and neroli in. Fancy (I like my doctor). I've told her I can't sell it

The ingredients required for making Formulation of Hand Sanitising Gel – Commercial Grade are Ethyl Alcohol (Ethanol), IsoPropyl Alcohol (IPA), Carbopol-940, Propylene Glycol, Glycerine, Triethanolamine (TEA) and Water.

The main ingredients or active ingredients in this formulation are ethanol/ethyl alcohol or isopropyl alcohol/rubbing alcohol. Our aim is to dissolve Carbopol, which is thickening agent, in water. Carbopol is a polymer and doesn’t dissolve easily in water. So, slowly add Carbopol in rotating water to dissolve. Otherwise, if you pour Carbopol at once, then there will be many agglomerates of Carbopol that may take hours of agitation for fully dispersion. The rest of the process is just mixing with slowly. At the end pH stabilizing provides thickness.

Take 15% Water in the mixing vessel.
Run the motor to turn on the agitator for mixing.
Slowly pour Carbopol-940 in the swirling water. And wait for complete dissolution. This may take time.
After complete dispersion, add 0.5% of Propylene Glycol in the Carbopol Solution.
Then add 2% Glycerine. Then add isopropyl (sloly) followed by ethyl alcohol *if you don't do it slowly* the polymer won't stay cleat - i can't stress this enough. Add colour and fragrance (I use eucalyptus) - When it's combined, check pH and add TEA.
pH around 7.5


If you don't want to go this route you could

I would go this route

Preservative1Water soluble oil15Distilled water (I'd use floral hydrosols)80Humectant (I'd go sodium pca)2Foaming protein surfactant2

I know you've most probably worked something else out but thought this might help. Just in case.


----------



## Juggsy (Oct 17, 2021)

Okay, sorry feel like I'm bombarding your thread but it needs to be a separate post.





I've quickly had a play.
I've got this spray ...
It's really light... Pentylene Glycol would like be used at it's maximum for preservatiive efficacy (5%). It provides an awesome overall pleasant, non-tacky and non-oily skin feel. It works as a solubliser and emollient. And I think it would be a good ingredient in a no rinse..

Anyway....
I've just done this:.

Cocomidopropyl Betaine3Sodium PCA2Rose Hydrosol80Pentylene Glycol5Water Soluble Shea9Dimethicone Copolyol (water soluble)0.95Citric0.05

I literally just chucked all ingredients in a bottle and gave it a shake.
Crap photos it's after midnight. And I've literally just done this on the fly.




It's a bit milky. I maybe should have use more solubliser (will find out when those bubbles settle) - doesn't need to be rinsed. I just rubbed it straight in. It does need a foamer bottle - I didn't have one.




You can see why, it's quite liquidy. pH is 6.3


It seems quite good - I'd wash my make up with it - if I wore makeup.
Will keep you posted.

Oh I thought I'd share photos of my sanitiser since it was in the bathroom.





The no rinse hand stuff I just made feels similar in texture except it feels emollient - you can tell it's got no alcohol.

Feels nice. Hmmm msybe could add some IPM





Todd Ziegler said:


> I was never able to replicate any "no rinse" soap. However I did create a 99% all natural foaming hand cleanser. It is quick and easy to make but the ingredients are not cheap. The one ingredient that is not natural is the preservative. You can get a natural preservative but there not as effective or long lasting. In your case, you would need a strong preservativ



Pentylene Glycol can act as a preservative. Also there's quite a lot of new natural preservatives. If you wanted to be Ecocert with this no rinse. I would leave out the dimethicone. It would be Ecocert if you did that


----------

